# is bio-oil any good for stretch marks?



## flutterbylge

hello there lovely ladies,

just wondering if you have used bio-oil during your pregnancy (the orange one), and if it worked? I dont have any stretch marks yet, with it being my first pregnancy and not having put on any weight yet, but i put it on every day anyway, just wondering if its any good..

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Hevz

I've heared it's good but can't imagine how it's any better than cheaper oils and creams to be honest. I love the Avent spray oil...couldn't afford Bio Oil I'm afraid. I have stretchmarks from my previous pregnancies but they have faded now....nothing will make them go any paler than they already are. They're my beautiful marks of pregnancy anyway to show how I've carried my babies:happydance:


----------



## flutterbylge

thank you xx i got it on a deal in boots. im not too much bothered about how they look really, but my mum told me that when she was pregnant with me, her strecth marks really burned and itched, so she told me to start using on straight away..


----------



## Hevz

Yeah, it does itch and is uncomfy too when your skin starts to stretch, especially the big ones:hugs:


Use it as a preventative too, massage into boobies, belly, bum and top of thighs after your shower or bath while you're still slightly damp and it will lock in more of the moisture. It will keep your skin hydrated, soft and supple....as will any good body lotion so you could alternate so you don't use all your expensive stuff up before you may really need it;). I use a body lotion in the morning and an oil at night:hugs:


----------



## elm

I've used it all the way through - I've got LOADS of stretch marks but the don't itch! If you've got a Home Bargains near you I think it's £4.99 for the little bottle in there :)

x


----------



## Hevz

Thought I'd go and have a nosey and found this

https://www.fragrancemad.com/bio-oil-200ml?gclid=CIK7s7eGm5gCFUwb3god5kQomQ

looks a bargain as it's free postage too. Has anyone bought from there? Supposed to be good for reducing scars too isn't it? I have a few scars on my legs and face too so wouldn't mind having a try...nothing ventured, nothing gained:dohh:


----------



## lousielou

I use it - the only strech marks I've got are ones on my hips from where my weight yo-yo'ed a bit a couple of years ago. I know some people hate the smell, but I think it's lovely! :D


----------



## Katew

Bo Oil was recommended to me from someone at work so I went out and got some, made sure that I used it every evening since I started to show at about 16 weeks. At about 27 weeks I got my first strech mark but it did not help me at all. I kept going with it untill this week when they got really bad and putting Bio Oil on them made them go bright red and really horrible -I have been using Niva cream for dry skin this week and the sudden difference is unbelievable, they are not as red and don't itch. I would not use Bi Oil again but I have heard of people that say it is wonderful!


----------



## Logiebear

Nothing works on strechmarks so it's just a rip off! I'd say find a nice moisturiser to help with the ichty ones and don't waste money xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

it worked well for fading mine on my thighs a few years ago 

also worked wonders on my c section scar went white until i fell pregnant again and increased blood flow flared it up again!!

ive been using palmers cocco butter and so far so good not one stretchie but tht could just be chance!!! touch wood!

i bought some baby oil cos apparantly tht helps keep the skin elastically too :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

The way i see it some people get them some people dont .
No creams really help , But i agree something for the itching will help .
Mine have faded and no new ones this pregnancy (yet lol) But i was lucky and they never itched .
I tried every cream and oil by the way lol . xxx .


----------



## mama2b

I haven't tried bio oil but have heard mixed reports about it some people think its amazing some think its rubbish.

From what I can tell its more effective on existing stretchmarks not preventing them although they will fade anyway I don't think there is anything apart from the creams that cost £100 plus that can actually shift them and even then its doubtful !!

I have been using a Decleor oil & cream in the morning and Mama Mio tubby rub oil in the evening and so far I haven't got any but I will probably end up covered in them in my last week !


----------



## honey08

Hevz 
i bought from fragrancemad, got 2x200mil bottles of bio-oil and im using baby oil aswell, it helps ur skin stretch ......bio oil just makes them less red-er etc,this is a good site to buy from, i recommended it on buy/sell/wanted, it came the day after aswell...and yeh free pnp !! :dance:


----------



## tasha41

I've been using bio oil and cocoa butter and I am still all stretched out and gross looking, and I'm not even that big, so I feel these stretch marks are totally unjustified!!

It must be true, it's all in your genes.


----------



## Gwizz

Ive been using Cocoa Butter (Palmers) when I remember and so far so good no marks, but yeah I think like you girlies said if ur prone to them then u'll get them anyway. Im off to touch some wood now!!!!


----------



## sexycoupleuk

Have been using it from about week 10. (22weeks now) No sign of stretch marks yet. No idea if it helps but am sure it will do no harm trying it!


----------



## Jemma_x

Im using Palmers Cocoa Butter and no sign of any strechmarks yet


----------



## kelly2903

i used it all the way through, bearin in mind im 5-3 and weighed 8 stone before pregnancy size 6 i got 1 stretch mark tiny tiny 1 on my tum and some slight ones on mybooobs could of been worsei can bearly see them lol i think bio oil helped with this


----------



## purple_socks

if ur gonna get stretch marks then ur gonna get them...i think the whole 'oil will stop them' thing is an old wives tale. my mum often says if my sister put oil on she wouldn't have got any (she has really bad deep marks) however my sisters dr (and plenty of articals i've read) said u either have the kind of skin thats going to get them or not and nothing will stop them. oil can help stop them itching and the rubbing motion on ur skin helps promte bloody flow which helps skins elasticity (not sure if thats spelt right) a tiny bit. however any oil will do this and so does exfoliating gloves etc.


----------



## msangie11

I use bio oil regularly but just as a night oil on my face at night which is great however I wanted to add that during both of my pregnancies I used pure almond oil (Available in health shops) which is great and much cheaper. 

It helps to improve the elasticity of the skin and provides great moisture which wards off any itching. I didn't get any stretchmarks except one tiny one in my second pregnancy by my navel which isn't noticeable unless you look closely. Almond oil is also brilliant during the later stages of pregnancy if you massage it into your perineum to increase elasticity which helps against tearing.

I will be investing in bottles of it again now that I have just found out I am pregnant with bubba number 3.


----------



## celine

I have also heard its in your genes, that if your mom had stretchmarks you will likely have them too. So listen to your mum!
I asked my mom is she had and she said no but she was a real beauty freak and moisturized all the time...Im not like that but from about 14 weeks i have started slapping on all kind of lotions twice a day, I use any of the following randonly - Vitiman E cream, coco butter and stretchmark cream.


----------



## tasha41

I heard massaging olive oil into your belly will help with stretch marks also!!

Not that I'm particularly interested in trying it, don't want to be greasy, and I don't want to smell like olive oil :mrgreen:


----------



## Dukechick

I don't waste my money on any creams or oils like that. Call me stubborn if you like... lol.

A lot of stretch marks are from your mamma, and my mom didn't have any for me, or my sister. I'm hoping for the best!!

I just rub on Vaseline Intensive Care lotion on my belly when I get out of the shower :)


----------

